# Passed I-85



## musashi (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys passed my I-85 this morning.  It cut me off at #135, which threw me because I was thinking the more questions i kept having likely meant I had failed, but i guess not after all.  That's one weird beast!  Next stop, national registry for Paramedic in March.


----------



## EMTJDUB (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## phabib (Nov 18, 2008)

:beerchug:
Congrats! Good luck on your medic exams!


----------



## nick (Nov 21, 2008)

congrats! where are they still doing I-85? why didn't you do I-99? just wondering, not judging


----------



## reaper (Nov 21, 2008)

A lot of states don't recognize I-99.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 21, 2008)

nick said:


> congrats! where are they still doing I-85? why didn't you do I-99? just wondering, not judging



I-99 will no longer be tested after mid spring 2009 per NREMT. Those with such rating will be able to renew at that level but no one else can obtain that level. 

R/r 911


----------



## medic5740 (Nov 22, 2008)

*What Intermediate level will be tested then?*

Will they still offer the I-85?  What will the new Intermediate level include then?  I'm preparing to get ready to teach an intermediate course, but now I wonder whether I should wait or not?  I don't want to teach to the test, but I need to know what my students need to know.

Can you email me at medic5740@yahoo.com with your answers, please?

Joe


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 22, 2008)

I discussed this thoroughly after speaking with Bill Brown, CEO of NREMT. As well as changes within EMS education and curriculum changes. As an instructor you should have been abreast of the upcoming required transitional courses and new changes of NREMT also. 

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9056

R/r 911


----------



## medic5740 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Site for download of new Intermediate objectives?*

Is there a site available to download the new Intermediate objectives?  I have read about the changes, but have not been able to find a place to download the  objectives.  Ideas?


----------



## bstone (Nov 24, 2008)

nick said:


> congrats! where are they still doing I-85? why didn't you do I-99? just wondering, not judging



The state I did my Intermediate training in, New Hampshire, has protocols for us that are 80% that of I-99. We used the I-99 book, took the I-99 exams in class, were tested on I-99 protocols. However we simply skipped the very few parts that we were not going to be able to practice. Since we were not trained up to I-99 we all had to take the I-85 NREMT exam. It was highly insulting since we are trained on epi 1:1000 and 1:10,000, atropine, narcan, ETT, 3 leak EKG with dynamic cardiology, manual defibrillation, meds down the ETT, etc etc but we were not tested on this knowledge for our exam. 

It's just plain weird! They tested us on something much simpler than we were trained and use that lower-level certification as a pre-req for state licensure at a higher level of care with highly expanded protocols. I wonder if they was ever explained. I wish they would have just made it I-99.


----------

